# What makes you want to play Animal Crossing?



## Brain.Boy (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello, Isaac here. Take this as a sort of mini rant and you're welcome to answer the question I'll have at the end of the post. 

Being an artist in a growing community is tough when you do a lot of work. But I love to draw, and I will sit at my computer all day, drawing away in PaintTool SAI. For commissions, or for myself. But what happens when I get bored of drawing, when it sounds more like a chore than fun? I turn off Skype, get off my laptop, and I go to Animal Crossing New Leaf. And just sitting on the game with my headphones on and just playing is relaxing. And after 2 or 3 hours of the game, I'm usually ready to go back to my drawings. 

I usually tell Luna that she can decide for me. And after exploring some dream addresses for a while it helps.

I guess what I'm asking is, what makes you want to play Animal Crossing? Is it something your brother does that makes you want to turn on the game? Or is it just boredom? I'm not sure and I'd like to hear other people's stories.


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 15, 2015)

Knowing that my town is complete **** and I have to clean it.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

nintendoanna said:


> Knowing that my town is complete **** and I have to clean it.



This, and being able to see all of my villagers and listen to the music


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 15, 2015)

the fact its the closest ill have to a life.


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 15, 2015)

It's relaxing yet motivational for me. I love seeing my town evolve and the neighbors are very supportive.
Also, seeing other people have fun with AC (through art or screenshots, etc.) really makes me want to play, haha.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 15, 2015)

Because I've put too much time and energy into it to stop playing now


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2015)

I want to complete my town so I turn it on to slowly work towards that goal. ^^ I just have a lot to do like catch bugs, catch fish, shop, save bells, breed hybrids, etc. 

Plus, I also LOVE its relaxing atmosphere so that keeps me playing.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 15, 2015)

The music really makes me want to play. Seeing screenshots, gifs, and fan art of it on Tumblr also makes me want to.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 16, 2015)

My villagers, ugh they're the best.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm sort of introvert IRL. Partially, it's because I have social anxiety and because I was diagnosed less than a year ago, I'm really socially inept. So people tend not to like me. The other thing is that the people who do want to be friends with me tend to attract drama and I'm just not cool with that because I, literally, am emotionally incapable of dealing with drama, be it mine or anyone else's. I have one friend IRL, aside from my husband, because of all this. And I feel like playing ACNL and going online is really the only way I can have anything even resembling an actual social interaction, minus the drama IRL.


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 17, 2015)

Keeping my town as clean as I possibly can & to my own liking, speaking to all of my villagers as I love every single one of them, looking at all the beautiful dream towns that people have worked so hard on (which make me think my town is poopy) & also the fact that it's just such a relaxing game to play. (❁?‿`❁)*✲ﾟ*


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 18, 2015)

Love talking to my villagers everyday.


----------



## trashbugs (Mar 18, 2015)

the fact that it's entertaining but not stressful! i don't like feeling like i HAVE to play, so ac is perfect for me. plus i love looking at pictures of other peoples' towns and getting inspiration for mine! and the quest for dreamies is very addicting hahaha


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 19, 2015)

I find the game really cute. I always want to see the cuteness and stuff. They make me sort of happy. 
I don't play when I don't feel like it. I only play when I have the time. It's not a chore for me that's why I really enjoy the game.


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

I enjoy taking care of my house plants, since I don't have a way to make a garden, it's fun to have one in the game. I have a lot of stress to deal with on a daily bases, and one way to chill a little is to go around, talk to the animals, do some chores for them, redecorate the houses I have. And there are some events that I enjoy and look forward to, April 1st, the trees turning pink for a few days, I'm still missing some fish and bugs. That's probably it.


----------



## KawaiixKiller (Mar 19, 2015)

I personally enjoy playing because it makes me feel relaxed when I'm stressed out, and it's just super fun to play and take care of your town


----------



## Boosh (Mar 19, 2015)

it's very relaxing for me. I started playing WW during a really hard time in my life. I was suffering from really bad anxiety and found it difficult to focus on a lot of things. Playing ACWW was about the only thing that made me feel relaxed and calm for a while. NL seems to have the same calming effect on me now.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

The mini games are fun, the music is good, I get to design a small town, and the villagers are mostly cute. LOL. I like playing laid-back games and this is one almost anyone can enjoy.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 19, 2015)

It's just a nice feeling actually being a part of a society (also known as the villagers in towns) who are extremely nice and money is so easy to obtain..in other words, bells. As for reality..we're dealing with a judging society they doesn't accept people for who they are, we need to go through years of schooling and get a degree in order to get a job, and if we don't have a job we don't have money. In animal crossing we can just skip everything and have an easier life


----------



## Nimega (Mar 20, 2015)

When you just arrived home from a bad day, you can open your DS and dive into that little world of happy animal friends.


----------



## Ceewah (Mar 20, 2015)

I originally played it because my best friend had ACWW, and at the time, I rarely saw her. We would connect every week or so, so I kinda just played to show her up on how "amazing" my town looked every week, but in reality, I had no idea what a hybrid flower was. After she stopped playing animal crossing, it was my creativity that kept me going. I love experimenting with different paths and flowers while I figure out how to rework my path due to a wild villager house placement. You're never done with Animal Crossing; whether it's getting your dream villagers or making millions of bells, there's always something to do


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 21, 2015)

I guess it's just the fact that I like the game, and it's a nice way to relax when I don't really feel like doing anything too difficult or when I'm just bored. Another thing that makes me keep playing is that I really enjoy working on my town.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 21, 2015)

It really helps with my depression, because my villagers are all so nice, and it's little chores and things to keep me busy. The music is always so relaxing and I love doing the dreams as well. Striving to make my towns into awesome dream addressees keep me going, and for a while before I found this site I kind of lost my want to play, but I have gotten into it so much lately that my friends whom I started playing for who had abandoned their games since have rekindled their love for it as well. I sit at work and work on doodles and ideas for my towns to make them perfect


----------



## Heyden (Mar 21, 2015)

IDK it takes stress of my mind most of the time


----------

